# Does LUVOX Help?



## krissyannes (Sep 29, 2009)

Has anyone taken this for dp? Any thoughts?


----------



## krissyannes (Sep 29, 2009)

ok, I took it . Heres my expereince. It felt like I was on speed. Stayed awake the whole night..My pupils became dialated. I have anxiety, obsesive thoughts along with dp. It triggered a huge panic attack.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

I've been on Luvox twice. Rather, fluvoxamine, since they were generic pills. Anyhoo, it is my go-to med when I get depressive symptoms mixed with an increase of obsessive-compulsive traits. In my case, my DR tends to fluctuate in synce with how much depression, anxiety, and OC symptoms I have, and this pill works well for me.

I'm sorry to hear about your bad experience with it. Sometimes people react really strongly to a med the first time they take it, but the side-effects tend to diminish with time. By the sound of it, you won't want to try taking it again, but if you do, try starting with a much smaller dose and working your way up. For instance, if the starting dose is 50 mg (I'm going by memory, so it might not be correct) try taking a quarter of a pill the first day, then half, then three quarters, then a full pill, even if you're working your way up to the usual "starting dose".


----------



## ronvv69 (Oct 4, 2009)

I have been taking Luvox (fluvoxamine) for a while now. If it helps (or not) against dp/dr symptoms is difficult to say. A ssri antidepressant probably *suppresses* symptoms of depression and/or anxiety. Dp/dr symptoms are quite common in healthy and mentally ill people (as symptoms).
My personal opinion about psychotropic meds(and recreational drugs, except alcohol  ) is: *stay away from them* :!: . I am addicted to ssri's and benzo' s now so i am unfortunately in a position to have an opinion about the subject.


----------



## krissyannes (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah, I guess I'm the poster child for adverse side effects though.Too bad, I always hear great things about it. Hopefully lamictal works.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Luvox CR 300mg daily, 2.5 mg of klonopin daily, and Lamictal 150mg daily - I am anywhere from 60-95% on any given day.
The SSRI's work differently for everyone.

Chris


----------

